# Panfish



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to catch some pan fish? Just recently moved to Utah and love to catch panfish all day.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Lake Powell!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

troutman said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on where to catch some pan fish? Just recently moved to Utah and love to catch panfish all day.


Where do you live?
We can let you know about places closer to you with that information.

Up North, I like Pineview and Mantua.
Others here will have to let you know about places South of Ogden


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

First of all a big UWN welcome. Where did you move from?? 

Will you be fish'n from shore or a boat?

Now for panfish like Grandpa D posted Mantua and Pineview. Mantua has alot more accessible shoreline throughout the year. Pineview in the spring due to snow melt and runoff it will be a little harder to fish from the shoreline but it's still possible. Also there is Newton reservoir North of Logan and Willard Bay north of Ogden. 

Pineview has nice size Crappie, Perch, Bluegill.

Mantua Bluegill and Perch.

Willard Bay now that they're filling it has some nice size Crappie.

Newton smaller size Crappie and Perch.

So where are you now located in Utah?

I know Dubob also likes fish'n for panfish and I'm sure he can give you some suggestions for Northern Utah.

Southern/middle Utah I've never fished it but Yuba has Perch.

Lake Powell per the picture to this post has some very nice size Crappie.

So again welcome to Utah and UWN!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

OBTW SilverSmitty fishes Pelican out by Vernal and I'm sure she can tell you about some very, very nice size Bluegill and the shoreline fish'n... :wink: :wink:


----------



## troutman (Mar 11, 2009)

I just moved here form Korea. I am in the military. I live in the Layton area. I am originally from Pennsylvania.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

troutman said:


> I just moved here form Korea. I am in the military. I live in the Layton area. I am originally from Pennsylvania.


*Salute*!!! And a very *BIG THANK YOU FOR YOUR 'SERVICE'*. Take it you're stationed at Hill. Very familiar with Hill.

Well you can see there's panfish waters here in northern Utah...also Mantua, Pineview, Newton, Pelican have been known to produce some nice size LMB and SMB...

Welcome and post up some of them fish'n reports when ya get 'really' settled in and can enjoy the 'fine' Utah outdoors.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for serving and protecting us in these times. 

If you need a fast fix, you can hit the Kaysville Ponds for gills, the Roy and Sunset ponds are also good for planter bows and catfish, and lastly the best of them, but the hardest to fish is Holmes Creek. These are all Community Ponds and have a 4 fish in total limit, but they are great for a "quick fix" to wet a line in the evening. Check out the DWR website and there is a PDF file of their Community Ponds pamphlet.
As was mentioned, Pineview has some very nice Crappie and perch, that will be pretty close. Mantua is a bit farther, but really good for panfish, even after it weeds up. Most don't consider catfish as panfish but with the state stocking 17" cats all over I consider them excellent for the pan. Willard can provide them and also has Wipers. Wipers are the only panfish I know of that can get to 22"!

I'm assuming you have no boat or tube, get a tube at least, it will really quadruple the amount of water you can cover and can be had pretty cheap. Check with base special services, last I knew they had some 14' aluminum boats with 8 hp motors you could rent for like real cheap, some small camping trailers too. Utah has lots to offer for a desert state, get out and enjoy it.


----------

